# Anyone have issues with 4K using pass through audio reciever?



## chrism16 (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok I am having issues getting 4K decoded signal with a Yamaha RX-V381 home audio receiver. Receiver is 4K HDCP 2.2 pass through but for somehow wont allow signal to pass through. I have connected Bolt directly to TV and Netflix streams 4K fine however when I connect through audio receiver as soon as program starts screen goes black. Sometimes as soon as I start Netflix app screen goes black like signal is not detected so I am thinking receiver is bad but I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this also.


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

Have you made sure that all of your cables are high speed and can handle 4K?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have to ask. You are using the one port that is HDCP 2.2? No offence meant.


----------



## chrism16 (Oct 3, 2016)

I must have got a bad receiver because I exchanged it for a new one that works fine. However I notice now that when video is set to 2160 the bolt responds a lot slower for some reason. Changing channels, rewind, etc there is a second or two pause with black screen before picture pops back up. Tried rebooting but did not change


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

What is the make/model of your television? I ask because some manufacturers like Samsung require you to enable UHD on a HDMI port before you can get 2160p video from an external source.


----------



## cheapguy69 (Jul 6, 2001)

I have a Samsung TV and this same problem. Receiver is HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0 compatible and so is the TV. Where would you find the option to enable UHD from an external HDMI source? I look through all the Samsung menus and didn't find it.


----------



## chrism16 (Oct 3, 2016)

I have 2016 Sony Bravia XBR-65X750D and find that changing channels, rewind or FF, basically making any changes takes the tivo a second or so to respond when 2160 is checked in video options even if not viewing 4k content. When settings are changed to 1080 no issues. I have 3 tivo boxes and never seen this issue.


----------

